
In 2008, America Stopped Believing in the American Dream - rafaelc
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/08/frank-rich-2008-financial-crisis-end-of-american-dream.html
======
prolikewh0a
This article lies about war in a very 'Manufactured Consent' kind of way. It
claims Obama took us out of war and minimized it, but that's simply not true.
Obama dropped a total of 26,172 bombs across _7_ countries in 2016 alone [1].

[1] [https://www.cfr.org/blog/how-many-bombs-did-united-states-
dr...](https://www.cfr.org/blog/how-many-bombs-did-united-states-drop-2016)

